# igf-1 des preparing it?



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi iam gonna order some igf-1 des and was wondering How you prepare it for injection, what with How much etc any Info would Be appreciated ppl


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any input guys?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

How i do mine id 1mg Of Des add 2ml of B/Water then every 10 tick is 100mcg .....I do 200cg split bilat in to muscle trained Have a read of my current cycle here http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Peps-cycles-waffle-m4626253.aspx


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers fellas


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

DONT use bac water. it will degrade rapidly, as in in a matter of days. Making the whole thing a waste of money.

Mix with acetic acid. 0.6%

50mcg bilaterally is all you need. On work out days only. Preworkout immediately too.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers m118 i thought so


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

m118 said:


> DONT use bac water. it will degrade rapidly, as in in a matter of days. Making the whole thing a waste of money.
> 
> Mix with acetic acid. 0.6%
> 
> 50mcg bilaterally is all you need. On work out days only. Preworkout immediately too.


7-10 Days with bac ..Mine goes well within that time frame ... The only reason i would use AA is to get the extra Dac that was in the grain of the glass vial ,,but then even im not that tight ..

50mcg is that split bilat ..

Its not possible to say a dose that is correct for every one , its not like Ghrp you have to work up to a dose that is good for you ,So with that in mind i would say 100mcg split bilat ..

If you do use AA then draw up the amount of AA+Peptide in to the syringe then draw up double the amount of bac as well or it nips a fair bit ..


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

50mcg bilaterally, ie 50mcg in each lateral delt for example. this dosing scheme has come from many sources, one of which is incredibly knowledge on the subject of peptides and research chems.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I got you now 100mcg split bilat so 50mcg in each


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thoon, any update on how it went mate, just ordered some, you like it?


----------

